# State Pension(Contributory) Rates from sept 2012



## diem (9 Feb 2012)

*State Pension (Contributory) Rates* from September 2012                            Yearly 

New Rates available on wefare.ie including Qualified Adults


----------



## diem (9 Feb 2012)

Can't post link. Info is  under A-Z, R, Rates of Payment 2012


----------



## Gulliver (9 Feb 2012)

diem said:


> *State Pension (Contributory) Rates* from September 2012 Yearly
> 
> New Rates available on wefare.ie including Qualified Adults


 
Misleading post???  What it shows is the rates of PRSI contributions for Non-PAYE employees , not the State Pension (Contributory) rates which would be the amount paid to pensioners


----------



## diem (9 Feb 2012)

apologies. I'll try again.
Welfare.ie
Schemes & Services
Pensions
A-Z
R
Rates of Payment 2012


----------



## gipimann (10 Feb 2012)

Here's the link to the SW19 booklet, which is the Rates of Payment 2012.

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/sw19/Pages/sw19_intro.aspx


----------



## sparky11 (10 Feb 2012)

Does anyone see the anomaly here. Do we now have a 2 tier Old Age Contributory Pension.

If I have a yearly average of 25 contributions and I am 66 in August this year then my pension will be €225.80 per week.

However if my 66th birthday is not till October I am only going to get €196 per week. 

This is a difference of almost €30 per week. How can this be Justified?

Are we are going to have people on €30 more per week that have the same entitlement to pensioners that happened to be 66 after September 2012.

Of course I could be reading this wrong and if I am then it means that current Pensioers will see a reduction of €30 per week with effect from September 2012. Will the Dept. of Social Welfare reduce everybody on the rate of €225.80 to €196 after September 2012?  Good Luck with that one if they do?   I'm surprised there is'nt an outcry here or is it a case that people are not aware of this.
So much for social welfare rates remaining untouched as announced in Budget 2012


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Feb 2012)

Are you on Transition Pension of 225.80 at present. Can't see any information yet as to how those will be catered for in September. Will they drop to 196 ??

Sorry Gulliver this is not a misleading post by Diem. This situation is very real for new applicants


----------



## sparky11 (10 Feb 2012)

See below rates from Social Welfare Booklet.
They are increasing the no. of Yearly Average Contributions Brackets and Decreasing the rate of Pension accordingly.

This is very real for new applicants and may also affect current pensioners if their rate is going to be reduced by €30 per week. 


*State Pension (Contributory) Rates* from 6 January 2012 
*Yearly Average Contributions   **Personal Rate Per Week*

48 or over                                             €230.30
20 - 47                                                    €225.80
15 - 19                                                    €172.70
10 - 14                                                    €115.20


*State Pension (Contributory) Rates* from September 2012 
*Yearly Average Contributions       **Personal Rate Per Week*

48 or over                                                €230.30
 40 - 47                                                       €225.80
 30 - 39                                                       €207.00
20 - 29                                                        €196.00
15 - 19                                                        €150.00

10 - 14                                                       €92.00


----------



## gipimann (10 Feb 2012)

Black Sheep,

To be fair to Gulliver, if you follow Diem's first set of instructions, the first document on the A-Z list beginning with R does deal with Rates of PRSI contributions for non-PAYE employees, which is not what Diem intended to refer readers to.

Diem's second set of instructions (and my link) refer to the Rates of Payment which as you've said is a very pertinent issue for retirees in 2012.


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Feb 2012)

There is no suggestion at the moment that the September changes will affect current Pensioners but I wouldn't hold my breath.


"Currently a person with an average of 20-47 PRSI contributions per year over their working life receives a weekly State Pension of €4.50 less than a person with a yearly average of 48 or more PRSI contributions. A lower pension will be payable to* new* applicants for State Pension who have a yearly average of less than 48 PRSI contributions. *These changes will only apply to to new claimants from September 2012."*


----------



## Protocol (11 Feb 2012)

Yes, two tier system.

All existing PS workers took 2 pay cuts.

All new entrants took 3 pay cuts.

Existing SP cont pension - all rates unchanged.

New DSP state pension - rates reduced for those without full PRSI record.


----------

